# Self-respect, trust yourself.



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Aiight...try to make yourself proud of yourself, that could help some...just do something that you're good at, feel it that you master it, you're good at it, no1s better than you at it, get full of yourself, giant ego. Not like you look down on everyone else, but be proud of yourself.
Like..today I was proud of myself..I managed to drive like a fucking king, made me full of myself, but..I've only driven that car twice before..both times went bad...I drove like a fucking king! Dang I'm pro. 
Anyway, when you're full of yourself you're happy, so GO DO WHAT YOU MASTER, CHAMPIONS!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Xerei said:


> Aiight...try to make yourself proud of yourself, that could help some...just do something that you're good at, feel it that you master it, you're good at it, no1s better than you at it, get full of yourself, giant ego. Not like you look down on everyone else, but be proud of yourself.
> Like..today I was proud of myself..I managed to drive like a fucking king, made me full of myself, but..I've only driven that car twice before..both times went bad...I drove like a fucking king! Dang I'm pro.
> Anyway, when you're full of yourself you're happy, so GO DO WHAT YOU MASTER, CHAMPIONS!


Hah you made me remember my first time driving, which was like a few months back.. I wanted to feel good about it, because I was finally driving! The thing I most wanted in my life, but I already had DP so I kept thinking that driving was useless, and everytime I drive I still remember when I was younger, and I wanted to drive, I wanted it so bad.. good old times :'(


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Hah you made me remember my first time driving, which was like a few months back.. I wanted to feel good about it, because I was finally driving! The thing I most wanted in my life, but I already had DP so I kept thinking that driving was useless, and everytime I drive I still remember when I was younger, and I wanted to drive, I wanted it so bad.. good old times :'(


you wanted to drive, you drove, tell ya what, FUCK THAT DP!!! It's your life it's your time, you can do whatever you want, even things you doubt you can, so if you wanna enjoy driving, screw DP, tell it to fuck off, literally, just throw it outta the window while you're doing like 220 MPH! Yeah, so you have DP, SO WHAT?! That's not an attitude, your attitude is gonna be like: yep, I got DP..that's lame...time to do something that isn't lame and just screw DP. Really, just fuck it man, you let DP fuck you all over, but it's your brain, so now it's your time to fuck DP all over, yeah! go to it!
I know it seems like I'm angry some of these places in the reply, but I'm not, I just wanna get you outta that door, beating the shit out of DP, and coming home with the biggest smile you're ever gonna smile.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Xerei said:


> you wanted to drive, you drove, tell ya what, FUCK THAT DP!!! It's your life it's your time, you can do whatever you want, even things you doubt you can, so if you wanna enjoy driving, screw DP, tell it to fuck off, literally, just throw it outta the window while you're doing like 220 MPH! Yeah, so you have DP, SO WHAT?! That's not an attitude, your attitude is gonna be like: yep, I got DP..that's lame...time to do something that isn't lame and just screw DP. Really, just fuck it man, you let DP fuck you all over, but it's your brain, so now it's your time to fuck DP all over, yeah! go to it!
> I know it seems like I'm angry some of these places in the reply, but I'm not, I just wanna get you outta that door, beating the shit out of DP, and coming home with the biggest smile you're ever gonna smile.


I try to do that, but I end up feeling horrible and depressed.. I really need to find a distraction, a distraction that takes every second of my day so that I don't have time for problems


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Xerei said:


> Aiight...try to make yourself proud of yourself, that could help some...just do something that you're good at, feel it that you master it, you're good at it, no1s better than you at it, get full of yourself, giant ego. Not like you look down on everyone else, but be proud of yourself.
> Like..today I was proud of myself..I managed to drive like a fucking king, made me full of myself, but..I've only driven that car twice before..both times went bad...I drove like a fucking king! Dang I'm pro.
> Anyway, when you're full of yourself you're happy, so GO DO WHAT YOU MASTER, CHAMPIONS!


So weird was going to post a topic on this but forgot. Reminds me of what they taught us at my trauma recovery place in Florida about being Loyal to ourselves and trusting ourselves. Being proud of who we are in whatever talents we have. Awesome. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I try to do that, but I end up feeling horrible and depressed.. I really need to find a distraction, a distraction that takes every second of my day so that I don't have time for problems


you know, whatever it is, if it's just a pen, you can put your mind into it for the rest of the day and be distracted all that time, remember, you're the ruler of your body and mind, nothing's stronger than you. Every time you feel DP getting worse, just say it to yourself, write it down or whatever: "nothing's stronger than me".


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Roz said:


> So weird was going to post a topic on this but forgot. Reminds me of what they taught us at my trauma recovery place in Florida about being Loyal to ourselves and trusting ourselves. Being proud of who we are in whatever talents we have. Awesome. Thanks for reminding me.


Np man =).
Remember, be honest and kind, trust what you can and you'll walk without shame.


----------

